

Show HN: we're a Small Indie Studio and, after 1 year, that's our first iOS game - duplikey
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/dengen-chronicles-trading/id882529454?mt=8

======
duplikey
The game is a mix of Card Game and RPG in manga style :)

Of course feedbacks are very welcome!!

The game is also available for Android
([https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.mangatar.d...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.mangatar.dengen))
and for Windows Phone
([http://www.windowsphone.com/s?appid=171a2246-66ae-4e60-a299-...](http://www.windowsphone.com/s?appid=171a2246-66ae-4e60-a299-d958e17e87b3))

